# Swap meet in SoCal?



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know any such event coming up?


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Campag12 said:


> Does anyone know any such event coming up?


Yes.. the VeloSwap at the velodrome (the original veloswap in San Diego) might be held a little earlier this year. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Fender said:


> Yes.. the VeloSwap at the velodrome (the original veloswap in San Diego) might be held a little earlier this year. Stay tuned for more info.


There is also the Buycycle thing although I have never been


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

mmmm. velo swap. 

What/when/where is buycycle?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*SD Velodrome*

This is from the San Diego Velodrome web page. The tenative date for the next veloswap is Nov. 2. 

Here's the linky: http://www.sdvelodrome.com/Home/swap-meet


----------

